# Smoked Ostrich Steak Au Poivre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Well Happy Marvelous Monday You Cutie Smoked Cookies!!!!

And here's to a wonderful new week!!!!!

It is, for the record, right now RAINING, SLEETING AND SNOWING, (is that even possible or is the blend a mere mirage), like crazy, on the Seacoast of New Hampshire. 

BUT, "we bring our own sunshine," or in this case, "SMOKED OSTRICH STEAK AU POIVRE," and while I've been biased, partial, and in love with ostrich steak for some near two decades by now; I DO hope that somebody out there may just enjoy this a little bit too!

Thanks for sharing in my dinner!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5831.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






I had a couple things to use up on this rainy day, without trekking out to the store - green onions, some mixed salad greens, two kiwis - and so I took ostrich steaks out of the freezer and decided today would be an AU POIVRE fine day and with whatever I had on hand...













DSCF5832.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5833.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






I first cut a piece for my dear dogs to share - one of my pups having been raised on a home cooked diet and his very first meal with me, (5 and 1/2 years ago actually), having been, "ostrich, peas and carrots, and brown rice," I did know that he would BARK at the meat (which he did) if not given his own little 'steak.'













DSCF5834.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5835.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






I ground black pepper onto the meat - using an electric pepper mill set on the "2nd to most coarse" setting..













DSCF5836.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And amid ridiculous weather, I smoked these for 13 minutes, high heat, and with pistachio shells used instead of smoking chips...(little gas smoker)...













DSCF5837.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5838.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And I chopped up the green onion and kiwi that needed to be used...













DSCF5839.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And got balsamic & my Tunisian olive oil ready...(that stuff is "liquid gold" to me, I swear)...













DSCF5840.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And when the meat came in - smelling GORGEOUSLY if I may be so humble and say so - I let it rest...













DSCF5841.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5842.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5843.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And then sliced the most perfectly seared yet RARE luscious lean yet flavorful - peppercorn crusted and almost "pastrami" tasting meat; and drizzled the oil/vinegar mixture over everything and added pink Himalayan sea salt...













DSCF5844.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5845.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5846.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5847.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5848.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5849.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5850.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






And weather aside, "Life was good again!" I am admittedly biased, as stated before, as I love ostrich. But this TRULY was the best meal I've had in ages!













DSCF5851.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5852.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5853.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5854.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5855.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5856.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


















DSCF5858.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014






Please make this new week so grand that even your NEIGHBORS do light a bonfire, dance the samba, and eat avocado off of...well, their porch?

OK OK, thanks for sharing in my dinner!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

OH - one note on the kiwi!

Some days ago, I smoked some Australian Grass Fed Filet Mignon, Smoked Artichokes, and also, Smoked KIWI.

I loved the smoked kiwi mind you.

But today I wanted nothing but nothing, to steal the thunder on my plate when I sat down to dinner, not from that pepper essence against the smoked yet rare ostrich or from anything.

Thus I chose NOT to smoke the fruit today although enjoyed that with the cow steak very much!

OK then. That's just a little side note about the fruit! Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5779.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 31, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Mar 31, 2014)

Another restaurant worthy plate of food! I actually have had ostrich in nugget form fried. Tasted like chicken. Would love to try in the manner you've cooked it. I've had Yak steaks and they were pretty good. Keep up with the beautiful plates!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh* Brooksy *Thank you!!!

I LOVE yak as well! From the whole roast to diced up in salad, T'is grand food! You have great taste my friend!

Thanks for sharing in my day!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

Looking good Leah! I really like ostrich - it's a nice tender meat with a very good flavor. An ostrich farmer from Californis moved here about 10 minutes from me several years ago & I was able to get super fresh ostrich meat quite easily  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I really like it. Sadly though the demand for ostrich meat in the sticks of PA wasn't as great as he had hoped so he moved away & I haven't had any since  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If you were closer I would make the trip to sample yours if for no other reason than to bring back the flavor memories  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Your meal looks very good


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeremy, thanks tons!!!

I'd do happily blog daily, and promote anyone's farm, in exchange for beloved ostrich meat!! (And so I get your pain over the guy leaving)! Smiles.

Indeed, great tasting meat! I'm so glad you enjoyed!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey Leah.......of the creatures that I have on my little 5 acre patch of dirt is Emu's. They are just easier to deal with. A nice Emu steak, salad, and some vegi and I'm good to go....

BTW.......56* and raining........but the snow line is only 20 min from here if I need to play in it.......

Brad


----------



## disco (Mar 31, 2014)

Terrific meal again. I love Ostrich unless it has been ground. It makes terrible burgers, too dry. However, I would kill for some of that smoked ostrich on the beautiful plate you made.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

*BRAD!* Happy new week!!!

And thank you!!!

Your PARADISE out there is always sounding so good that I am uncertain which I adore hearing more - the warm temps, or the succulent food you have and access to all things from wild boar to emu!

Fantastic!!!!!

Years ago, I went through this "pate" making phase - with ostrich, emu, and rhea livers & hearts even; and so I can only imagine the great cuisine with your reach! Just delicious!!! So good to hear your postings, as always!!!

And *Disco - *thank you so much too! I agree with you on the dry ostrich burger indeed!

And yet today's au poivre smoked steak was so soft and rare in the middle and the peppery edges were so good and I just could have eaten three more plates of it even!!!

What was it that Mae West said? "Too much of a good thing, is still pretty good!!?" Smiles.

OK, OK, Happy new week to all!!! And thank you very much indeed, for sharing in my plate!!

This site is such a joy and wonderful place!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks great as usual. Funny seeing talk of emu in the USA such an Aussie bird. Dumber than chickens I reckon!
I do like those style of meats rare great with a big,bold Shiraz .


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you *Mick!*!!

It IS funny chatting about emus and such, yet I agree with you and the others too, in that it's all such tasty stuff when served nice and rare, and oh it's just lovely!!!

Here is to April and to more ostrich and emu for all!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks great Leah! 

Emu's and alpacas were all the rage here for quite a few years. But not anymore.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey thank you Great Sir on the West Coast! *(Dirtsailor)!*

Indeed that genre of meat used to be all the rage in stores and restaurants even (on the east) back in the 90's, though it's trickier to come by here today.

Nonetheless, delicious stuff!!!

Happy April to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

OMG!!!

I don't know how this one avoided me for 2 days!!!

This is one of my favorites of yours!!------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't had Ostrich for a long time, but I remember the first time I had it at my old hangout Bar. I used to get extra helpings there, because I built their Bar, two kitchens, owner's office, and a few waitress stations. I'd always tell the Bartender to let them (in the kitchen) know it was for me. 

I remember finding it hard to believe it was meat from a bird!!!!

Beautiful Post, Leah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you so very much *Bear!!!!!*

I too am downright shocked each time that I am blessed to eat ostrich, in that I swear it is the best red steak (hard to believe it's a bird indeed) and I just adore it!

Right now I have to drive about an hour up and then back, to a store to get it, so it's just a special treat, but I am grateful for whenever that makes sense!

And you built the whole damn bar????

My God, from your artistic talent and phenomenal wooden Bears; to such skill with all else; I am not surprised they gave you ostrich steak! (And I love how you'd tell them to alert the kitchen)!!!  What a deal!!!!

In any event, I'm touched that you enjoyed it and it's so great hearing these stories of where we all eat certain things and great memories and fun so forth. This site is just a joy and a gift!!!!

Thanks tons!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## qwikrnu bbq (Apr 5, 2014)

Ohhhh-man that looks soooo YUMMY! Cooked perfectly!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2014)

Well thank you very much *Quickrnu BBQ!*

I love ostrich steak as a treat indeed, and cooked quite rare in the middle! I'm so glad you enjoyed!!!

Happy Saturday!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lght (Apr 7, 2014)

Great dish again.  I seared some left over toro from a fishing trip and tossed it in a salad (something I eat often) and really thought hrmmm what would work great other than tuna that I haven't had in some time.   

Looks like I found my answer!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2014)

Well thank you very much, and your TORO must have been AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

Happy new week to you! I'm still raving about your DUCK!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

